# Blickwinkel IPS Display



## kasiii (13. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir nach einer kurzen Recherche den WQHD Monitor Acer XF270HUA geholt. Im großen und ganzen bin ich ganz zufrieden, es gibt dennoch zwei Punkte, die mich stören.

1. Die Ausleuchtung in den Ecken und Rändern ist nicht sonderlich gut. Wenn das Display eigentlich schwarz sein sollte sind hellere Bereiche vor allen in den Ecken und am oberen Bildschirmrand zu sehen.

2. Der rechte Bildschirmrand hat über die gesamte Höhe einen leichten Blaustich bei hellen Hintergründen.

Sind das typische IPS Effekte oder habe ich ein Montagsgerät bekommen?

Was mir hingegen sehr gut gefällt, ist die Farbdarstellung gegenüber meinem alten VA-Disaplay. Sind die Farben bei IPS im Allgemeinen besser oder ist der Unterschied in Alter zu suchen?


----------



## IICARUS (13. Oktober 2019)

Was willst du nun groß hören? Wenn du damit leben kannst behalten und wenn nicht zurück senden und das Glück mit dem nächsten erneut versuchen. Bei IPS Panel kann jeder Monitor anders ausfallen, da besonders deine Probleme mit dem Andruck des Panels was zu tun haben und der sich sogar während des Transport auch ändern kann.


----------



## colormix (13. Oktober 2019)

Er  will  vielleicht   hören  das er  Mist gekauft  hat  ?

ich habe  zwei LG  IPS Monitore :
(mit  der  Bildqualität  nach Richtigen Einstellen sehr  zufrieden ).

Der eine ist  27 Zoll LG  Modell  ca. 5 Jahre Alt täglich  im  betrieb .

Der  andere  ein Neuer  31.5 Zoll Modell  IPS dient  als  2. TV Ersatz  HDMI 1080/p , 
da ist   nichts  dunkel oder  dunkler  an den Ecken
auch nichts auffällig  hell wenn Bild  dunkel ist  alles gleichmäßig so wie es  normalerweise  sein  sollte, 
 ein weißer  gesamt  Hintergrund ist alles gleichmäßig  hell  im Panel,  dunkel Blau , Grün grau bis dunkel Grau alles  gleichmäßig .
Schlechte  und  ungleiche   Panel  Ausleuchten  würde mich z.b.  sehr  stören  wenn  Fotos bearbeite !

Wenn  man mit  so was Probleme hat bin mir sicher  als es am Hersteller  liegt  was verbaut  wurde an  Qualität .

Wenn ich so   einen  Fehlkauf  gemacht  hätte mich würde  das stören und für mich ein  Grund zum Umtausch, weil es ja besser  und  Fehlerfrei geht .

Das mit den  dunklen Ecken kenne ich nur beim  Voll  LED  TV  ab 40 Zoll .


----------



## kasiii (13. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ich Schrott gekauft habe, könnt ihr das sagen. Allerdings hat der in den Tests, die ich dazu gelesen habe bezogen auf P/L immer gut abeschnitten. 

Ich habe absichtlich versucht meine Fragen allgemein zu formulieren, damit ich mir ggf. ein eigenes Bild machen kann und meine nächste Bestellung besser wird. Das mit dem leicht blauen Stick am rechten Bildrand nervt mich schon ziemlich, deshalb geht der vermutlich zurück.


----------



## blackbird (13. Oktober 2019)

hey Kasi,
ich hab seit 1,5 Jahren den AW3418DW, mit einem LG IPS Panel drin. Und auch ich hab mich am Anfang etwas gewundert. Die unteren beiden Ecken haben deffinitiv Backlight Bleeding, was durch das "curved" nochmal etwas verstärkt werden soll, nachdem, was ich gelesen hab. 
Schaue ich von weit rechts im scharfen Winkel auf die linke Seite, bekomme ich einen goldenen Schleier übers Bild, umgekehrt ist er bläulich. Ist wohl der sogenannte IPS Gloweffekt, Paneleigenart.  War am Anfang etwas ungewohnt, aber mitlerweile stört es mich nicht mehr so sehr. Nur bei Filmen mit extrem breiten schwarzen Balken, sieht man das Backlight Bleeding schon sehr deutlich. 

Wie Ikarus schon sagte, ist da jeder Bildschirm, auch innerhalb einer Baureihe, sehr verschieden und kann teils deutliche Abweichungen aufweisen. Das Backlight Bleeding ist glaub ich eher ein verarbeitungs Ding, der IPS Glow Effekt dagegen Panel spezifisch.
Allerdings möchte ich die kräftigen Farben des IPS Panels nicht mehr gegen mein altes TN Panel mit seinen blassen Farben eintauschen ^^

Letztlich musst du für dich entscheiden, ob du mit diesen Effekten leben kannst oder, in Bezug auf das Bleeding, den Monitor tauscht und dein Glück mit dem nächsten versuchst. Kann besser werden aber auch schlechter.


----------



## Venom89 (13. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei IPS Panel kann jeder Monitor anders ausfallen



Das ist bei jedem Panel Typ der Fall.  (Klugscheißer ich weiß)  Nur ist es bei IPS meist deutlicher zu sehen. 



colormix schrieb:


> Er  will  vielleicht   hören  das er  Mist gekauft  hat  ?



Oder du möchtest hören, dass du misst erzählst?  



> ich habe  zwei LG  IPS Monitore :
> (mit  der  Bildqualität  nach Richtigen Einstellen sehr  zufrieden ).



Ja Pi mal Daumen kann nicht jeder. 



> da ist   nichts  dunkel oder  dunkler  an den Ecken
> auch nichts auffällig  hell wenn Bild  dunkel ist  alles gleichmäßig so wie es  normalerweise  sein  sollte,
> ein weißer  gesamt  Hintergrund ist alles gleichmäßig  hell  im Panel,  dunkel Blau , Grün grau bis dunkel Grau alles  gleichmäßig .
> Schlechte  und  ungleiche   Panel  Ausleuchten  würde mich z.b.  sehr  stören  wenn  Fotos bearbeite !



BLB ist das resultat von Fertigungstoleranzen. 100% genau können die Schichten eines Panels nie aufeinander geklebt werden. Deswegen hat jeder IPS BLB, nur der eine mehr und der andere weniger. 
Das deine beiden Monitore perfekt ausgeleuchtet sein sollen, darf also zurecht angezweifelt werden. 



> Wenn ich so   einen  Fehlkauf  gemacht  hätte mich würde  das stören und für mich ein  Grund zum Umtausch, weil es ja besser  und  Fehlerfrei geht .



Wie bereits gesagt, komplett ohne gibt es nicht. Im "Normalfall" ist es aber halb so schlimm. 



> Das mit den  dunklen Ecken kenne ich nur beim  Voll  LED  TV  ab 40 Zoll .



Hier geht es nicht um dunkle Ecken 

@TE
Könntest du mal ein Foto machen? Aufgrund deiner Beschreibung, würde ich den Monitor tauschen lassen. Das scheint ja schon extrem zu sein.
Die Qualitätskontrollen sind bei Dell und LG zB meist! besser.


----------



## Tekkla (13. Oktober 2019)

kasiii schrieb:


> 1. Die Ausleuchtung in den Ecken und Rändern ist nicht sonderlich gut. Wenn das Display eigentlich schwarz sein sollte sind hellere Bereiche vor allen in den Ecken und am oberen Bildschirmrand zu sehen.


Schau mal hier https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/488988-backlight-bleeding-noch-ok-lg-27ud69-w.html



kasiii schrieb:


> 2. Der rechte Bildschirmrand hat über die gesamte Höhe einen leichten Blaustich bei hellen Hintergründen.


Eher unnormal. Würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht behalten. Einpacken, zurück, ggf nochmal bestellen wegen mögl. Herstellungsfehler oder aber ein anderes Gerät wählen.



kasiii schrieb:


> Sind die Farben bei IPS im Allgemeinen besser oder ist der Unterschied in Alter zu suchen?


Kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Ich persönlich empfinde es aber wie du. Ich würde TN, VA, MVA nicht wieder kaufen.


----------



## colormix (13. Oktober 2019)

kasiii schrieb:


> in den Tests, die ich dazu gelesen habe bezogen auf P/L immer gut abeschnitten.
> 
> .



Manchmal werden Tests auch Gekauft  da schneiden selbst  schlechte Geräte gut  ab .

Ein Monitor  darf meiner  Meinung solche  Fehler  überhaupt  nicht  haben,  weil es auch  Anwender  gibt  die  Foto,  Grafik  und Video Dissign  und Cad Bearbeitung  darüber  machen  ,  
wenn  du ein Foto  z.b. bearbeitest und  hast  irgendwelche Hellen  Flecken oder  Pixel Fehler  im  Panel kannst  du die Fotos nicht  Richtig bearbeiten .





Tekkla schrieb:


> Schau mal hier https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/488988-backlight-bleeding-noch-ok-lg-27ud69-w.html
> .



Das  ^^^ ist starkes Clouding,

komisch entweder  sind  die Modelle Fehlerhaft oder  wurden sehr unsachgemäß transportiert ,  oder ich hatte mit   meinen Monitoren sehr  großes Glück ?
Da schimmert überhaupt  nichts durch ,
insgesamt  habe  ich 3 LG IPS wenn man so will, 
 habe  auch  noch einen  noch Älteren 22 " LG w2261" ,    IPS    aber  nicht  im betrieb der  ist auch makellos vom Bild  .


----------



## colormix (13. Oktober 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Oder du möchtest hören, dass du misst erzählst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was  muss ich tun um vor  weiteren dummen  Kommentatoren Deinerseits verschont  zu werden ? Auf  der  Ignoriere  Liste bist du  schon  eine weile  .


----------



## Venom89 (13. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Was  muss ich tun um vor  weiteren dummen  Kommentatoren Deinerseits verschont  zu werden ?



Ja die dummen Kommentatoren immer... 

Falls du Kommentare meintest. 
Ganz einfach, keinen misst erzählen. 
Mittlerweile hast du ja schon eine Menge Follower. Haben alle Angst, dass dir irgendein Laie Glauben schenken könnte. 



> Auf  der  Ignoriere  Liste bist du  schon  eine weile  .



Danke.

So und jetzt Schluss mit dem off Topic. Wenn du mich weiter beleidigen möchtest, kannst du das gerne per PN machen. 



colormix schrieb:


> Manchmal werden Tests auch Gekauft  da schneiden selbst  schlechte Geräte gut  ab .



Da Blb aber nunmal schwer zu verheimlichen ist und die Hersteller, bestimmt kein besonderes schlechtes Exemplar bereitstellen, kann man sich das ruhig mal durchlesen. 
Davon ab gibt es Redaktionen, die ihren Beruf noch ernst nehmen. 



> Ein Monitor  darf meiner  Meinung solche  Fehler  überhaupt  nicht  haben,  weil es auch  Anwender  gibt  die  Foto,  Grafik  und Video Dissign  und Cad Bearbeitung  darüber  machen  ,
> wenn  du ein Foto  z.b. bearbeitest und  hast  irgendwelche Hellen  Flecken oder  Pixel Fehler  im  Panel kannst  du die Fotos nicht  Richtig bearbeiten .



Für professionelle Anwender gibt es vernünftige Alternativen. 



> Das  ist  komisch entweder  sind  die Modelle Fehlerhaft oder  wurden sehr unsachgemäß transportiert ,  oder ich hatte mit   meinen Monitoren sehr  großes Glück ?
> Da schimmert überhaupt  nichts durch ,
> insgesamt  habe  ich 3 LG IPS wenn man so will,
> habe  auch  noch einen  noch Älteren 22 " LG w2261" ,    IPS    aber  nicht  im betrieb der  ist auch makellos vom Bild  .



Jeder IPS hat BLB.


----------



## Tekkla (13. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das  ist  komisch entweder  sind  die Modelle Fehlerhaft oder  wurden sehr unsachgemäß transportiert ,  oder ich hatte mit   meinen Monitoren sehr  großes Glück ?


Bei IPS ist immer ein gewisses BLB vorhanden. Ich hatte von meinem jetzigen sogar noch einen weiteren geordert und verglichen. Der hatte obendrein noch deutlich wahrnehmbare Lichthöfe - meiner nicht. Gleiches aber auch bei anderen IPS Geräten von LG. Das ist aber nicht negativ gemeint. Die 949 € waren damals gut angelegt. 

Die bisher besten IPS Panels hatte ich in hochwertigen Dell Ultrasharp Monitoren. Die sind echt der Hammer. Alles in allem ist das aber Jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Was  muss ich tun um vor  weiteren dummen  Kommentatoren Deinerseits verschont  zu werden


 Erzähl einfach keinen technisch unmotivierten Quatsch.


----------



## colormix (13. Oktober 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bei IPS ist immer ein gewisses BLB vorhanden. Ich hatte von meinem jetzigen sogar noch einen weiteren geordert und verglichen. Der hatte obendrein noch deutlich wahrnehmbare Lichthöfe .



LG 31.5 Zoll IPS Modell Panel  ist  nicht ganz gespiegelt,
wenn das Zimmer  Licht  etwas von der  Seite ist es  nicht ganz  so gleichmäßig das kommt  aber nicht vom Panel sondern von der  Zimmer  Beleuchtung .


----------



## Tekkla (13. Oktober 2019)

Du liest und verstehst nicht, was wir schreiben. Die IPS als Technik hat IMMER BLB. Das ist der Produktionstechnik geschuldet. Das schreibt Asus sogar ganz explizit bei ihren assig teuren Gamer Monitoren.



> Backlight-Bleeding ist ein typisches Phänomen, das bei der Produktion von Monitoren mit modernen IPS-Panels entstehen kann. Die verbauten Panele bestehen aus verschiedenen Schichten, die unterschiedliche Aufgaben erfüllen. Zur Reduzierung von Reflexionen wird beispielsweise in nahezu allen IPS-Monitoren eine entsprechende Schicht kurz vor dem Monitorglas untergebracht. Die optimale Anordnung dieser unterschiedlichen Schichten bestimmt vereinfacht ausgedrückt, wie gut oder eben schlecht das Bild des Monitors am Ende ausfällt.
> 
> Und genau hier liegt die Herausforderung beim Bau von IPS-Monitoren: Sind die Schichten nicht zu einhundert Prozent korrekt ausgerichtet, kommt es zu einem ungleichmäßigen Druck im Inneren des Displays. Dieser sorgt dafür, dass die Anordnung der Flüssigkristalle im Inneren des Monitors durcheinandergerät und die Kristalle Licht durchlassen, wo keines sein sollte – hallo, Backlight-Bleeding! Dabei handelt es sich im Grunde genommen um das gleiche Phänomen, das dann auftritt, wenn Ihr mit einem Finger leichten Druck auf einen Monitor ausübt: Die Kristallstruktur gerät durcheinander und es gibt Farbfehler.
> 
> Asus-Monitore verhindern durch einen hohen Produktionsstandard, dass Backlight-Bleeding zu einem größeren Problem wird.* Ganz verhindern lässt es sich allerdings technisch bedingt nie, sodass es in ganz bestimmten Situationen dennoch auffallen kann, gerade bei Monitoren mit großer Bilddiagonale* – mehr dazu weiter unten.



Dein Bild taugt auch nicht zum Beweis, dass es bei dir anders ist. Nehme ein rein schwarzes Testbild, setze dich in einen total verdunkelten Raum, und wenn dann dein Monitor nur noch an der Power LED zu erkennen ist, dann hast du kein BLB bzw Lichthöfe.


----------



## teachmeluv (13. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Was  muss ich tun um vor  weiteren dummen  Kommentatoren Deinerseits verschont  zu werden ? Auf  der  Ignoriere  Liste bist du  schon  eine weile  .


Ist die empirische Studie für die BA-Arbeit nicht langsam genug gefüttert? Möchte sich der von Jan Böhmermann eingeschleuste Proband oder gar der echte Manuel Neuer jetzt endlich enttarnen? 
Das kann doch alles nicht dein Ernst sein. Der Forenbetrieb wird durch deine Beiträge in seiner Relation teils massiv gestört und dann schaffst du es auch noch auf so pennälerhafte Weise, Naivität zu heucheln. Und wie man so verfolgen kann, steht die Moderation eher auf deiner Seite als auf der der jahrelang etablierten User hier, siehe Jom79. 
Sollte allerdings hier hinter ein echter Charakter stecken, dann hast du mein ehrliches Mitleid, da du entweder soziopathisch bist oder/und sehr einsam. Das Internet hat die Menschheit ja sowas von nach vorne gebracht, allerdings nicht auf der emphatischen Ebene.

Zum Thema fällt mir leider nichts mehr ein, da hier viele User immer sehr ambitioniert ihre Hilfe ehrlich und kostenfrei anbieten, sich dann aber so zweckfreien Anfeindungen aussetzen müssen. Ja, es ist "nur Text", dennoch sitzt dahinter auch nur ein Mensch mit ein paar Gefühlen. Man DARF eine Meinung zu allem haben, aber man MUSS nicht. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Finger still halten.


----------



## KrHome (13. Oktober 2019)

kasiii schrieb:


> 1. Die Ausleuchtung in den Ecken und Rändern ist nicht sonderlich gut. Wenn das Display eigentlich schwarz sein sollte sind hellere Bereiche vor allen in den Ecken und am oberen Bildschirmrand zu sehen.


Das kann entweder Backlight Bleeding oder IPS Glow sein. 

IPS Glow ist ein gelbes oder weißes Schimmern und ist blickwinkelabhängig, d.h. es ändert sich / verschwindet, wenn du aus anderer Perspektive auf den Monitor schaust. Dies ist ein typischer IPS Effekt / Nachteil und ist bei jedem IPS mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägt. Den Glow wirst du beim nächsten baugleichen Modell auch haben, da er vom Panel kommt. 

Backlight Bleeding ist kein IPS Problem, sondern kann bei jedem LCD mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung auftreten, wenn das Panel partiell zu stark verpresst wird. Dann schimmert die Hintergrundbeleuchtung unregelmäßig durch. Dies ist ein klassicher Verarbeitungsmangel. Dieser kann bei unterschiedlichen Geräten des gleichen Modells somit unterschiedlich stark ausfallen.



> 2. Der rechte Bildschirmrand hat über die gesamte Höhe einen leichten Blaustich bei hellen Hintergründen.


Verarbeitungsmangel. Kommt wahrscheinlich auch von der Hintergrundbeleuchtung.



> Was mir hingegen sehr gut gefällt, ist die Farbdarstellung gegenüber meinem alten VA-Disaplay. Sind die Farben bei IPS im Allgemeinen besser oder ist der Unterschied in Alter zu suchen?


IPS hat allgemein die beste Farbdarstellung. VA punktet vorallem durch den Schwarzwert.


----------



## colormix (13. Oktober 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dein Bild taugt auch nicht zum Beweis, dass es bei dir anders ist. Nehme ein rein schwarzes Testbild, setze dich in einen total verdunkelten Raum, und wenn dann dein Monitor nur noch an der Power LED zu erkennen ist, dann hast du kein BLB bzw Lichthöfe.



Panel ist  nicht Entspiegelt  da nehmen ich das gerne in  kauf  nicht  Entspiegelt,
helle Zimmer Beleuchtung vor  dem  Panel  Spiegel ,
Ganz  dunkel da macht die  Kamera nicht  mehr mit  ,
Licht im Zimmer aus , aber  etwas weiter  läuft noch ein  TV.
Ich  kucke viele  Science-Fiction Flime  da  fällt  so was z.b.  auf  Lichthöfe, wenn  du da Lichthöfe  sehen willst  vill nach dem 10. Bier vielleicht ?

Mein 27 Zoll   Monitor   mit  IPS   ist  genauso aber  besser Entspiegelt.


----------



## Tekkla (13. Oktober 2019)

Bilder mit der Smartphonekamera gemacht taugen schon mal gar nicht. Zumindest nicht, wenn du die nicht auf manuell umstellst, die Belichtungszeit und die Empfindlichkeit entsprechend anpasst, um dann mit einer Auslöseverzögerung und auf festem Grund stehend das Bild direkt von vorne und auf die Bildmitte zentriert vom ganzen Bildschirm zu machen. Und nein, ein laufender TV ist NICHT ein total dunkler Raum.


----------



## colormix (13. Oktober 2019)

Du  kannst mir  ja gerne  eine  Kamera schenken,  
das da nichts durch schimmert  ist  ja wohl mehr  als deutlich zu  sehen .
0 %   Clouding  egal welche      Hintergrund Farbe  ob  hell   oder  dunkel ,
das   kann  ja wohl   kein   Zufall sein das 3 LG Modelle  die  ich hier  habe  Alle  ok  sind vom Bild.

1. Monitor 22 Z  ca, 6 bis  7 Jahre  Alt 
2. Monitor 27 Z ca. 5 Jahre Alt
3. Monitor 31.5 Z 1/2 Jahr Alt 
Alle  stammen von  LG mit  IPS Panel ,
alle  drei haben   eins gemeinsam,  alle  drei beim gleichem Händler gekauft  Vor Ort .

Wenn ihr  meint Online  zu  kaufen um  3  Cent  zu sparen wo dann die Parktet vom Zusteller geworfen werden braucht  ihr Euch  nicht  wundern .


----------



## Tekkla (13. Oktober 2019)

Dann schätze dich glücklich. Nur bitte tu mir den Gefallen und rede nicht davon, dass es sowas nicht gibt, nur weil du vom Glück gesegnet wurdest. Die Realität in meinem beruflichen Umfeld spricht nämlich genau die Bände, die selbst die Hersteller von IPS Monitoren offen kommunizieren.


----------



## Venom89 (13. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ich  kucke viele  Science-Fiction Flime  da  fällt  so was z.b.  auf  Lichthöfe, wenn  du da Lichthöfe  sehen willst  vill nach dem 10. Bier vielleicht ?



Fällt auch überhaupt nicht auf, dass du zufällig beim dunkelsten Bild den Monitor nicht ganz drauf bekommen hast 
Auch wenn du dir viel Mühe gegeben hast, es zu vertuschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Mein 27 Zoll   Monitor   mit  IPS   ist  genauso aber  besser Entspiegelt.



Was soll das hier eigentlich? Es ist ein FAKT, dass jeder Monitor BLB hat. Gerade die Einsteiger Geräte wie deine. Da kannst du noch so viele schlechte Fotos machen, wo zufällig ein Zeit Stempel oder eine Palme im Weg ist.


----------



## colormix (13. Oktober 2019)

> selbst die Hersteller von IPS Monitoren offen kommunizieren.



Das  ist    Alles sehr  Allgemein gehalten  
ich  habe   eine ganz andere  Vermutung ,
Groß Bestellungen von  Großen  Händler  Ketten   wie  MM und Saturn wird  die Ware sorgfältiger  angeliefert  ,   der  Kunde  kauf  es dann im  Laden  transportiert es sorgfältig  nach hause , 
Online Bestellen um  3 Cent  zu sparen wird nach hause geliefert  dem  Paket Zusteller  ist  es egal wie  die  Ware  transportiert  wird,  
 den Geiz  Märkten   aber   nicht  weil der Kunde der  da im  Geschäft kauft den nächste Tag   dann  wieder auf der Matte steht .


----------



## Tekkla (13. Oktober 2019)

Mit dir ist das wie mit Tauben Schach zu spielen.


----------



## Venom89 (13. Oktober 2019)

Deine Vermutungen interessieren keinen. Der technische Hintergrund, wurde jetzt mehrfach erläutert.
Aber Fakten interessieren dich ja nicht. Stattdessen wird wieder einmal ein Thread, ins absurdum geführt von dir. Mit voller Absicht.


----------



## colormix (14. Oktober 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mit dir ist das wie mit Tauben Schach zu spielen.



Du verstehst das nicht , 
Monitore und TV Geräte müssen sorgsam transportiert  werden  und  zwar   nicht  liegend sondern stehend auf  einem  wichen  Untergrund , 
 wenn ich denn Monitor oder Groß TV mit  einem Bollerwagen  liegend nach hause transportiere,  muss ich mich     auch    nicht  wundern  wenn das  ein andere andere nicht mehr in  Ordnung  ist,
 man kann   das hier alles nicht so verallgemeinern , 
ich behaupte  nach wie  vor  die  meisten Fehler  kommen  von unsachgemäßer Transportweise   der  Paket Zusteller  .


----------



## IICARUS (14. Oktober 2019)

blackbird schrieb:


> hey Kasi,
> ich hab seit 1,5 Jahren den AW3418DW, mit einem LG IPS Panel drin. Und auch ich hab mich am Anfang etwas gewundert. Die unteren beiden Ecken haben deffinitiv Backlight Bleeding, was durch das "curved" nochmal etwas verstärkt werden soll, nachdem, was ich gelesen hab.


Habe auch einen Dell AW3418DW und bei mir sind nur die vier Ecken etwas heller. Die gehen auch nicht weit ins Display rein und ziehen sich auch nicht stark in die Länge. 

Sehe ich im Grunde auch nur wenn ich den Rechner runter fahre und der Monitor sich erst nach dem Rechner im Standby Modus ausschaltet. Das dauert halt etwas und solange dann der schwarze Bildschirm da ist kann ich was sehen wenn es im Zimmer etwas dunkel ist. Ansonsten fällt mir währen des Betriebs gar nichts auf.  Habe aber auch helle Bildschirmhintergründe und so ist mir bisher auch noch nirgendwo in Anwendungen was aufgefallen.

Bei mir sind diese leichte hellere Ecken aber nur hell in weis, also ohne irgendeiner Farbrichtung.
In meinem Fall ist es mein zweiter Dell Monitor, da ich diesen aus der Garantie als neuen Monitor ausgetauscht bekommen habe. Der erste war was die hellen Ecken angeht etwas besser. Aber dieser ist auch ganz in Ordnung.

Bei meinem 55 Zoll UHD Samsung Fernseher ist auch was vorhanden.
Fällt aber auch nicht groß auf und wer nicht drauf achtet der wird es auch nicht direkt sehen. Zu sehen sind sie hier aber auch nur dann zu sehen wenn die schwarzen Balken in Filme oben und unten vorhanden sind. Mit Vollbild ist auch hier nichts zu erkennen.

In diesem Sinn... anfangs sucht man nach allem möglichen und genau da ist das schlimme dabei... wenn man nicht so viel nach irgendwas sucht was stören könnten würde vielleicht einiges gar nicht auffallen...


----------



## fipS09 (14. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Du verstehst das nicht ,
> Monitore und TV Geräte müssen sorgsam transportiert  werden  und  zwar   nicht  liegend sondern stehend auf  einem  wichen  Untergrund ,
> wenn ich denn Monitor oder Groß TV mit  einem Bollerwagen  liegend nach hause transportiere,  muss ich mich     auch    nicht  wundern  wenn das  ein andere andere nicht mehr in  Ordnung  ist,
> man kann   das hier alles nicht so verallgemeinern ,
> ...



Was denkst du wie die Lieferanten von MM & Co. mit den Paketen umgehen? Du hast schon Recht das man Technik sorgsam transportieren sollte, aber das hat absolut 0,0 mit Backlight Bleeding zutun. Die Panelschichten verschieben sich durch den Transport eher nicht, die sind geklebt.

Um ASUS zu zitieren:


> Und genau hier liegt die Herausforderung beim Bau von IPS-Monitoren: Sind die Schichten nicht zu einhundert Prozent korrekt ausgerichtet, kommt es zu einem ungleichmäßigen Druck im Inneren des Displays. Dieser sorgt dafür, dass die Anordnung der Flüssigkristalle im Inneren des Monitors durcheinandergerät und die Kristalle Licht durchlassen, wo keines sein sollte – hallo, Backlight-Bleeding! Dabei handelt es sich im Grunde genommen um das gleiche Phänomen, das dann auftritt, wenn Ihr mit einem Finger leichten Druck auf einen Monitor ausübt: Die Kristallstruktur gerät durcheinander und es gibt Farbfehler.
> 
> Asus-Monitore verhindern durch einen hohen Produktionsstandard, dass Backlight-Bleeding zu einem größeren Problem wird. *Ganz verhindern lässt es sich allerdings technisch bedingt nie*, sodass es in ganz bestimmten Situationen dennoch auffallen kann, gerade bei Monitoren mit großer Bilddiagonale


----------



## colormix (14. Oktober 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Was denkst du wie die Lieferanten von MM & Co. mit den Paketen umgehen?   :



Ich war da schon paar  mal im Lager  und habe gesehen wie die damit 
umgehen sorgsam ,   wer das  nicht  macht fliegt irgendwann raus  und da sind  die nicht zimperlich es geht u.a   hier auch um das Image  der  Geiz Märkte  ,weil so was spricht sich schnell rum  wenn die  unsachgemäß mit  der  Ware umgehen würden .


> aber das hat absolut 0,0 mit Backlight Bleeding zutun.


 da kann sich aber  im Panel  was ab  lösen .

Auf einigen Verpackungen  steht  darf,  Zerbrechlich und nicht  liegend  lagern und transportieren, das schreiben die Hersteller  nicht ohne  Grund auf die Verpackung .


----------



## fipS09 (14. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ich war da schon paar  mal im Lager  und habe gesehen wie die damit
> umgehen sorgsam ,   wer das  nicht  macht fliegt irgendwann raus  und da sind  die nicht zimperlich es geht u.a   hier auch um das Image  der  Geiz Märkte


Du hast Recht, die haben das Image der Geizmärkte weil die einen Großteil der Marge in den sorgfältigen Umgang mit der Ware stecken  Du solltest mal Lager u. Transport im Einzelhandel sehen, wenn kein Kunde dabei ist.


colormix schrieb:


> Auf einigen Verpackungen  steht  darf,  Zerbrechlich und nicht  liegend  lagern und transportieren, das schreiben die Hersteller  nicht ohne  Grund auf die Verpackung .


Ja und auf einigen Hersteller Websiten steht das Backlight Bleeding sich bei IPS nicht komplett eliminieren lässt, weil es ein Bauart bedingtes Problem ist. Wenn das nur am Transport liegen würde, würde Asus dir den 1000 Euro Monitor auf einem Samtkissen liefern.
Natürlich steht das mit dem Transport nicht ohne Grund da, aber es hat immer noch nix mit Backlight Bleeding zutun.


----------



## colormix (14. Oktober 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Fällt auch überhaupt nicht auf, dass du zufällig beim dunkelsten Bild den Monitor nicht ganz drauf bekommen hast
> Auch wenn du dir viel Mühe gegeben hast, es zu vertuschen.
> 
> 
> ...



Offenbar  hast  du es auch mit  den  Augen,  die  hellen  Sachen  oben  kommen  von dem  was hinter  dem  Monitor  ist Beleuchtung im Flur   der   steht  auch  nicht  an der  Wand ,
mischt dich Aggressiv in jeden meiner Beiträge ein und  kannst nicht  ein mal   Richtige Pfeile setzten


----------



## colormix (14. Oktober 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ja und auf einigen Hersteller Websiten steht das Backlight Bleeding sich bei IPS nicht komplett eliminieren lässt, weil es ein Bauart bedingtes Problem ist. Wenn das nur am Transport liegen würde, würde Asus dir den 1000 Euro Monitor auf einem Samtkissen liefern.
> Natürlich steht das mit dem Transport nicht ohne Grund da, aber es hat immer noch nix mit Backlight Bleeding zutun.



Die gesamte Technik ist eh Mist was heute so verwendet wird  in  TVs und  Monitoren zu anfällig für Ausleuchtungs Fehler, so lange zu wenig Kunden  meckern und immer fleißig kaufen ändern die Hersteller  auch nichts und sparen .

app  Blickwinkel IPS Display ,
ich  sitze von  meinem 31.5 ca. 5  Meter weg und  kann  von der  Seite  ca.  45 /c Winkel  noch die  Schrift lesen  ohne  das dabei das Bild irgendwie  Balls oder an Farbe verliert , da hat  LG wirklich  ein Gutes Panel verbaut .
IPS Display = ist  nicht  gleich  IPS Display  gibt  wohl  Gute  so wie auch  viele schlechte .. darauf verlassen  das IPS immer  Gut  ist darf  kann man sich nicht  verlassen .


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2019)

kasiii schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir nach einer kurzen Recherche den WQHD Monitor Acer XF270HUA geholt. Im großen und ganzen bin ich ganz zufrieden, es gibt dennoch zwei Punkte, die mich stören.
> 
> ...


Backlightbleding ist leider bei IPS oft ein grösseres Problem und ist Glückssache ein gute Modell zu erwischen.
Den Blaustich kenne ich auch, kann die leider aber nicht mehr genau sagen, ob es es ein generelles IPS Problem oder ein AHVA Problem ist.
Im Endeffekt ist es aber so, wenn es dich stört, tausch das Gerät aus oder nimm einen anderen MOnitor.

Nun zu der ganzen Diskussion auf den restlichen Seiten.

Backliightbleeding ist kein generelles IPS Problem ansich, sondern ein LCD Monitor/TV Problem.
Man wird bei LCD Monitoren/TVs solange backlightbleeding haben, solange sich die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht komplett abschalten lässt.
Da mir momentan kein Monitor/TV bekannt ist der das kann, hat man halt immer backlightbleeding.
Durch FALD, Full Array Local Dimming, wird das Ganze besser, aber nicht komplett abgestellt.
Wer mal einen OLED gesehen hat, weiss was es heisst kein backlightbleeding zu haben.

Das zählt aber hauptsächlich für dunkle bzw schwarze Hintergründe.
Das heisst man sieht es halt hauptsächlich, wenn man dunkle Szenen wiedergibt und auch der Raum dunkel ist.
Ein erleuchteter Raum mindert das Problem schon ein ganzes Stück.


Was aber ein grosses Problem von IPS ist, ist glow.
Dabei ist es egal welcher Hersteller, alle IPS haben glow.
Glow ist stark blickwinkelabhängig und je weiter man weg sitzt, desto geringer ist der Effekt.
Denn Versuch kann jeder mit einem IPS Panel selber machen und einfach mal bei nem schwarzem Hintergrund den Blickwinkel verändern.
Heisst näher und weiter an der Monitor ran/weg und im Winkel von Oben/ der Seite auf den Monitor gucken.

Es gibt auch kein IPS Panel, dass die Probleme nicht hat.
Ich hab das bei allen IPS Paneln getestet die ich momentan zu Verfügung habe.
Bei Monitoren ist es ja sowieso klar, aber auch mein Handy, die Switch und sogar mein Display im Auto haben das selbe Problem.
Je kleiner das Display ist, desto weniger auffällig ist es natürlich.

Um das Ganze mal abzuschliessen, zu behaupten ein LCD Monitor habe kein bachlightbleeding und ein IPS kein glow, ist faktisch einfach falsch.
Achja, bevor die Frage aufkommt, auch TN und VA haben glow.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ich war da schon paar  mal im Lager


 Schade, daß ich nicht da war.
Mit dem Kopf zuerst wärst Du aus dem Lager geflogen, weil Du da nichts zu suchen hast.



colormix schrieb:


> und habe gesehen wie die damit umgehen sorgsam ,   wer das  nicht  macht fliegt irgendwann raus  und da sind  die nicht zimperlich


 Dummes Geschwätz.
Wäre ich so mit einem Gerät umgegangen, hätte ich mir sofort die Papiere holen können.
Und ich hab mehr Monitore / TVs ins Lager geschafft, wie Du jeh im Leben sehen wirst.



colormix schrieb:


> da kann sich aber  im Panel  was ab  lösen .


 Unwissender Spam.
Das löst sich nicht mal mit Gewalt.

Hör auf den Thread zu sprengen oder es gibt was auf die Finger.


----------



## Venom89 (14. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Offenbar  hast  du es auch mit  den  Augen,  die  hellen  Sachen  oben  kommen  von dem  was hinter  dem  Monitor  ist Beleuchtung im Flur   der   steht  auch  nicht  an der  Wand ,



Achso und die Beleuchtung scheint also, von hinten durch den Monitor in die unteren Ecken. 



> kannst nicht  ein mal   Richtige Pfeile setzten



Offensichtlich weißt du nicht, wo bei einem Pfeil vorne ist. 
Kleiner Tipp: in diesem Fall ist vorne nicht, wie von dir vermutet, oben. 

Deine Monitore sind keine Ausnahme, auch wenn du es nicht einsehen möchtest und versuchst es mit schlechten Fotos zu "beweisen". 



colormix schrieb:


> app  Blickwinkel IPS Display ,
> ich  sitze von  meinem 31.5 ca. 5  Meter weg



Kommt ja richtig Kino feeling auf. 



> und  kann  von der  Seite  ca.  45 /c Winkel  noch die  Schrift lesen  ohne  das dabei das Bild irgendwie  Balls oder an Farbe verliert , da hat  LG wirklich  ein Gutes Panel verbaut.



Die gute Blickwinkel Stabilität ist eine Eigenschaft von IPS.


----------

